# LUXURY REAL ESTATES ALONG THE BOSPHORUS



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Right that's it, it's official ~ I'm packing my bags and setting up shop in Istanbul


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Villas on Ulus Hill:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Not really at the Bosphorus, but very nice though:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Orange County, California........










...... and Istanbul.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## namreg20 (Jun 10, 2005)

So many rich people... why can't I be one of them???!!!!

Beautiful houses indeed.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

US100Million, seems to be awfully high, surely that cannot be right? One of the most expensive homes ever sold was one in London for approx US124Million and that got into the Guiness Book of Records, and that had a 20 cars garage and your neighbour was the Sultan of Brunei and Kensington Palace where Princess Diana lived. Now Turkey is stunning and Istanbul a great city, but I would assume the figures given are incorrect? If it was a home in London, Paris, NYC or Tokyo I would probably not tend to dissagree, but when you can buy British Stately homes in the most sought after areas and mansions that are centuries old for abour GBP30Million (US55Million), I know where I would be buying!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Oooo nice . . . I want one!!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Cariad said:


> US100Million, seems to be awfully high, surely that cannot be right? One of the most expensive homes ever sold was one in London for approx US124Million and that got into the Guiness Book of Records, and that had a 20 cars garage and your neighbour was the Sultan of Brunei and Kensington Palace where Princess Diana lived. Now Turkey is stunning and Istanbul a great city, but I would assume the figures given are incorrect? If it was a home in London, Paris, NYC or Tokyo I would probably not tend to dissagree, but when you can buy British Stately homes in the most sought after areas and mansions that are centuries old for abour GBP30Million (US55Million), I know where I would be buying!



Don't underestimate Istanbul. The city hosts nearly all Turkish millionaires and billionaires. Further more, the Marmara region is Turkey's most important economic wing. So, many foreign businessmen are focused in Istanbul as well. And the richness level rises with the economic boom of the past few years.

The villas you were thinking about aren't really houses but more kind of little palaces with more than 60 rooms. So, 100'000'000$ are reasonable. ,)


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

Well if I had US$100Million I know where I would be spending my money, check this baby out, currently the world's most expensive home for sale at US$124Million www.updowncourt.com


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Perhaps, but if you had US$100 million, you wouldn't be able to BUY Updown Court, so therefore you wouldn't know where you'd be spending it. 

Personally, a penthouse atop the Arch for US$25 million with a panoramic Hong Kong skyline view is what I like.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

god damn rich people


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

i love this thread!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbuler's summer houses and Ottoman mansions on Büyükada:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Beaulty and greeny !


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

What would happen if the river flooded?


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

it's not a river lol. It's a sea strait.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

_00_deathscar said:


> What would happen if the river flooded?


The Bosphorus is a strait that forms the boundary between the European part of Turkey and its Asian part. The world's narrowest strait used for international navigation, it connects the Black Sea with the Sea of Marmara (which is connected by the Dardanelles to the Aegean Sea, and thereby to the Mediterranean Sea). It is approximately 30 km long, with a maximum width of 3,700 metres at the northern entrance, and a minimum width of 700 metres between Kandilli and Aşiyan; and 750 metres between Anadoluhisarı and Rumelihisarı. The depth varies from 36 to 124 metres in midstream.

So, the "river" won't be flooded.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

The Bosphorus is also one of the most beautiful urban waterways in the world, which can easily be seen here on this thread.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

So there's absolutely no chance that the water level could rise much higher than it currently is? Because some of those residences are freakishly close to the sea.


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

this place just reminds me of Sunday..i don't know why.
so calmed and relaxed


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Sait Halim Paşa Mansion:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Fancy Istanbul villas from above:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Jakob said:


> Sait Halim Paşa Mansion:


ugly, i don't wanna live in such a house


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> ugly, i don't wanna live in such a house


Well, I'd love to see your current house then. Must be amazing!


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> ugly, i don't wanna live in such a house


If someone comes and tells me that he give me this house but take 10 years of my life I think I would agree!! An ottoman mansion at the bosphorus in a city like Istanbul is one of the best places you can live on earth! Sure there are nicer places with white beaches, palms etc.. but they are not located in the heart of a city such as Istanbul and give you the feeling of being 200 km away from the choas of the city! These mansions are just mazing!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Posh Florya district:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Green, blue and orange looks great together.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lombak said:


> Green, blue and orange looks great together.


yes the pink one is very annoying


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by ashmieke (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by ihazer (flickr)


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

by j.laprado (flickr)









by Anne AJ Jones (flickr)


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosphorus Houses by Miss Claeson, on Flickr


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

el_turco05 said:


> Bosphorus Houses by Miss Claeson, on Flickr


:bow:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I love the shot above...:cheers:


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Boğaziçi Yalıları von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

yalı von Haldun K auf Flickr


Waterside homes (yali), Asian Istanbul from the Bosporus Strait von Mickey Bo auf Flickr


Traditional Bosphorus houses von CyberMacs auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yalis on the Bosphorus von amandabullock auf Flickr


boğaz von Haldun K auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bosphorus woodhouses - Yali von CyberMacs auf Flickr


Yalis von clemgirardot auf Flickr


Istinye von UXIAPR auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Boğaz Yalıları von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


Boğaz Yalıları von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


Boğaz Yalıları von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


Boğaz Yalıları von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Istanbul Architecture 3 von hiddentravel auf Flickr


Istanbul Architecture  von hiddentravel auf Flickr


Istanbul Architecture 2 von hiddentravel auf Flickr


Boğaz Yalıları von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_0297 von hscissons auf Flickr


----------



## omarcurry (Jun 6, 2011)

Someday, I am going to own one of those houses, or maybe even all of them.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

All pics on this thread are just gorgeous, would be really nice living on one of these homes......thank you for the pics.:cheers:


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Boğaz von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


Boğaz von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, this is more then beauty, art, chic, expensive or whatever.. It's a real love.. Especially the winter shots are simply incredible.. :uh:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*RG House*

*ARCHITECT:* Erginoğlu & Çalışlar


----------

